# '08 Subject Assignment - CIRCLES - Due June 20th



## MissMia

THEME: CIRCLES

Let's see all the unusual places you can find circles.

Please post new or current photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## husky_mom

YAY!!. I have a perfect one for this one... I just took it yesterday... LOL


----------



## MissMia

Nice one husky mom!


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh this should be fun, I am out on the farm today, and have a baseball game tonight and a truck pull tomorrow. This should be fun!


----------



## SimplyEuphoric

An oldie...








I'm going fishing today, so maybe I'll have more.


----------



## Shamir

here's my entry  Hope you guys like it.


----------



## icassell

How about this one?


----------



## MissMia

SimplyEuphoric - Nice one!

Shamir - So many circles in that one.

icassell - I really like this photo! 

Keep posting everyone!


----------



## Mullen

I'm not sure if I should be scared or think it's cute.. this is a picture of my neice that I took last night. It has a few circles in it.


----------



## Shamir

is that bad? (my pic)


----------



## MissMia

Shamir said:


> is that bad? (my pic)


 
It's good! I thought it was cool that there were so many circles in it.


----------



## Big Bully

Everyone you are doing a great job. I will post mine when I get them off my phone. 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## NewEden

Just took this the other day:


----------



## RandyB

Not sure how good this will be, but if you zoom in on the moon, looks like 2 eyes a cotton puff nose and smiling lips.






So this must be the man in the moon!


----------



## Big Bully

RandyB said:


> Not sure how good this will be, but if you zoom in on the moon, looks like 2 eyes a cotton puff nose and smiling lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this must be the man in the moon!


 

Yep that would be the man on the moon... lol


----------



## kundalini

???


----------



## MissMia

Interesting circles being posted here!  Keep posting 'em!


----------



## Big Bully

NewEden said:


> Just took this the other day:


 

That is soo cool!! What is that?!


----------



## Big Bully

Ok I finally was able to get my photos downloaded...




































I have more that I will post later.


----------



## seancoia




----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too

Ok so it's a pure photoshop but the only one I had was a tire which was already posted. (And obviously the Earth isn't mine lol.










An ancient photoshop of a balloon.


----------



## NewEden

Big Bully said:


> That is soo cool!! What is that?!


 

Lightbulb with water in it.


----------



## Big Bully

Uglulyx Takes Photos Too said:


> Ok so it's a pure photoshop but the only one I had was a tire which was already posted. (And obviously the Earth isn't mine lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An ancient photoshop of a balloon.


 

Ummm... I don't see a photo...


----------



## Big Bully

NewEden said:


> Lightbulb with water in it.


 

Talk about awesome!!! Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## NewEden

Big Bully said:


> Talk about awesome!!! Great job! :thumbup:


 

Thanks!  There's a few more here


----------



## amkphotography

Everyone has some pretty nice photos, interesting, of circles. I took some pictures today, especially for this challenge, of some circles I found. 





Circle (a hole) in the fence





Circle in the middle of this metal flower.





A circular light.





The ball is a circle!

This was fun! I can't wait to try others. Feedback is welcome!


----------



## themaze76

Not circles...exactly...but...


----------



## saltface

Just a little experiment I did this morning:





And another:






And something completely different:


----------



## VTMurphy

Does lense flare count as a circle ?


----------



## saltface

I dunno, that sun looks hexagonal.


----------



## OB-LL426

Yay camera, with reflection some lights on the ceiling. Lots of circles.


----------



## Big Bully

Nice entry!! Two assignments in one! Way to go!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## |)\/8

Shot this with 400mm f/5.6 (just received this lens earlier in the day) + 1.4 TC.


----------



## PNA

A crisp shot....nice!


----------



## AE86

Love that moon shot! question is would that still look nearly as good if you didn't use a L series lens?


Here is a few from me. My friends and I were messing around with L.E.D's


----------



## Bacon

Let's try this again....


----------



## RandyB

Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## RandyB

Bacon said:


> Let's try this again....


What is this?  I think we can find a few circles in here.


----------



## AE86

a dogs nose?? maybe...


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

AE86 said:


> a dogs nose?? maybe...


Its is haha thats great!


----------



## AdrianBetti

Baddass dog nose image. I bet that was hard to get.


----------



## Bacon

Yes, it was. Especially because he is a 16 week old labby puppy who will not lie still.


----------



## Big Bully

Fantastic photo bacon! Great job!


----------



## Jon0807

My ear lobe


----------



## Big Bully

I found this one and had to capture it.


----------



## Purple

Taken with a point & shoot, but still fitting.


----------



## Bamb00

^^i want to ride that

anyway

magnetic thingy:


----------



## CanadianVitamin




----------



## dangergoinoff




----------



## MissMia

Cool new additions everyone! Thanks for participating.


----------



## Jen Puleo

I just took these the other day, perfect for this assignment!

1.  These are supposed to change color when you need to water plants-they just make smile 





2.  Pot of Chives, rocks in the background & water droplets (if you can see them)


----------



## Big Bully

Great job everyone. 

Purple, where is that ferris wheel at? Oh and welcome to the forum!!

Canadian Vitamin, what is that second picture of? And where is it? It looks really cool!


----------



## Purple

The ferris wheel is in Niagara Falls (the Canadian side).


----------



## CanadianVitamin

Big Bully said:


> Great job everyone.
> 
> Purple, where is that ferris wheel at? Oh and welcome to the forum!!
> 
> Canadian Vitamin, what is that second picture of? And where is it? It looks really cool!



Thank ya 

I live in a city called Vancouver in Canada, theres an old (now touristy) part of town known as Gastown, theres some great old buildings there and that happens to be inside one of the buildings there.


----------



## K_Pugh

Ah cool stuff folks..

Bored last night and took these for fun but since they're circular (sorta) why  not..

1.





2.


----------



## Big Bully

K Pugh, now that is just cool! I have never thought of shooting one of those electricity balls. Nice job!


----------



## K_Pugh

ha, thanks.. i thought it'd be like an old cliche, like shooting a lava lamp or something.. forgot i even had it.


----------



## Mr.Bluesky

old bicycle rim


----------



## Mr.Bluesky

Used one of those same electric sphere things to play with the shutter speed, its a blue circle.


----------



## Mr.Bluesky

Pentagrams count? I'm not satanic just could not think of anything else to do.


----------



## Pugs

Hm...

Over a month late, but hey, I'm loving these assignment threads!

Any critiques or feedback gladly accepted.

1:






2:





Whew!  That's a lot of pics posted in one night for me!  I'm going to bed!


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shots pugs! It took me a second to figure out what the first one was. Which by the way is definately my favorite. I like the angle and the closeness, and how it makes someone take a double take to see the shot. Way to go!


----------



## Pugs

Thanks Meg!

That's my favorite also, not just of those two, but of the entire batch I shot trying to fulfill the circles assigement.

My wife likes the second one better.  She loves the wild grass in the foreground.  As she puts it, "I love the contrast of the wild grass in front of this old industrial thing, as if nature's reclaiming it."


----------



## DannyB

My shot of circles...


----------



## Big Bully

Danny, what are those? They are really cool what ever they are!! 
Oh and welcome to the forum, if I haven't already done so. Hope to see more of your work!


----------



## DannyB

They are rings outside the nc museum of art.  I got there a little late to get shots of the other stuff down the trails but planning to go back this week.  Took them just a few hours ago


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots, very creative. Thank you!


----------



## UtahsRebel




----------



## mdsoares

A little late to this assignment, but I took this photo yesterday and think it fits the assignment well.

These are Eagle Eye Zoanthids from my Saltwater Reef Tank.


----------



## Big Bully

MD that is an awesome picture!! Great job. 
If I haven't done so, welcome to the forum!


----------



## pez

dangergoinoff said:


>


 

Wow, the Ferris wheel is great!


----------



## pez

Thought I'd put one in here...


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## sohel

I should be scared or think it's cute.. this is a picture of my neice that I took last night. It has a few circles


----------



## Big Bully

Adrian, Nice shots! I really like your sunflowers!
Pez, great circles on the fan!

Sohel, welcome to the forum. Your picture is missing though.


----------

